# Game #20: Phoenix Suns (11-8) @ Dallas Mavericks (9-8) - 12/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Thursday, 8PM/6PM/5PM
Where: American Airlines Center - Dallas, Texas
TV:







*












*Phoenix Suns (11-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Raja Bell 








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















Dallas Mavericks (9-8)

Starters: 








[PG] Jason Kidd







[SG] Jerry Stackhouse








[SF] Josh Howard








[PF] Dirk Nowitzki







[C] Erick Dampier *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHEMOTHER****INGUP*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that we are in a new category:
Tailspin


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I love our game threads ^_^


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This team just does not have it this year. There is just no energy, no heart. We need some players who actually give a **** when they play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> This team just does not have it this year. There is just no energy, no heart. We need some players who actually give a **** when they play.


Kekai wins. Blow this **** up. I would even go as far as to say trade Amare too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This team is so depressing to watch now... A shell of their former self >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If the Spurs weren't struggling with a so-so record as well, I would say the season is really gone......but there's still time, Suns really need to get it together.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I love Amare and have always been a supporter, you know that Joe, but hell right now I would say trade him. I just don't think we will get anywhere with Amare and his attitude the way it is. He needs to really step it up with his game because he sure can talk the talk, now lets see him back it up. And what the **** is with this new system too, no ****in run and gun anymore, and no D on top of that? Give me a ****in break Porter, get his *** out of here too. Blow this whole team up, everyone. Tank the damn season already. ****in ****. I haven't been pissed off like this in a long time, but thing just do not look good at all right now, and its giving me a damn headache.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> This team is so depressing to watch now... A shell of their former self >_>


Yes, very depressing, and on top of that just ugly to watch. Sloppy basketball, boring basketball, **** if we were boring the least we could do is win vs a team thats starting ****ing Jose Juan Barea!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

OH Oh OH TAILSPIN!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Look on the bright side guys, we held a player under 40.


----------

